# Nissan Almera Adapter Issue Help Please



## Choisemera (Jan 10, 2010)

I believe i have an n16 nissan almera but when i went to change the head unit it doesnt have the adapters i expected and the adapter that i purchased fits into one of the slots but then their is just another port and i dont know where its supposed to go! can anyone shead some light on this or what adapter i need?
Picture below


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Did you pull out a Bose system? If so, that harness is used to power the external amplifiers for the speakers.


----------

